# Problem mit Umstellung auf 1.4 bzw. -match=athlon-tbird

## Anotherone

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade mein relativ frisches Gentoo 1.2 auf 1.4 updaten. Habe dazu den Link von /etc/make.profile auf /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-1.4 gesetzt und den gcc 3.2 kompiliert. Mache ich nun ein 

emerge sync; emerge clean; emerge -u world 

bekomme ich beim ersten Paket(glibc 2.2.5) die Fehlermeldung, das athlon-tbird kein passender Ausdruck für -match ist. 

Muss ich da noch irgendetwas ändern? In der make.defaults steht ja Compiler=gcc3 drin

Anotherone

----------

## simon

Ich denke, das http://www.gentoo.org/doc/upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.html ist was du suchst.

Simon

----------

## theoderich

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe auch versucht mein System abzugraden. 

Leider komme ich jetzt nicht mehr in mein KDE. Auch GNOME geht nicht mehr. Ich bin jetzt unter ICEWM drin.

Er sagt mir immer wenn ich kde starten will, dass der kdeinit nicht finden kann. Habe ich da irgendwo Mist gebaut?

Kann mir einer sagen, was ich tun soll?

Ich bin gerade die ganze Zeit am:

emerge -e world

am machen,  das kann aber noch 1-2 Tage dauern, bis es fertig ist.  Liegt es daran, dass emerge -e world noch nicht ganz fertig ist, oder ist es etwas anderes? Jedenfalls komme ich nicht an meinen mails und an mein adressbuch aus KDE.

Wäre für einen Tipp dankbar

----------

## theoderich

noch eine Frage, da emerge -e world jetzt schon zum 2. mal abbricht:

Wie stellt man das ein, dass "emerge -e world" nicht jedesmal von vorne anfängt zu kompilieren?

Mein Rechner hatte satte 3 Stunden kompiliert, bis er abbrach. Ich habe emerge -e world neu angeschmissen, und er fängt wieder bei den gleichen Packeten an.

<wunder>

Danke

----------

## Anotherone

Ich habe nun die oben beschriebene Version versucht, beim update-step3.sh gibts aber Probleme, es kommt beim kompilieren des Paketes db-3.2.9 zu folgender Fehlermeldung

checking for cc... cc

checking for gcc... (cached) cc

checking for gcc... (cached) cc

checking wether the C compiler (cc -D_GNU_SOURCE ) works... yes

checking wether the C compiler (cc -D_GNU_SOURCE ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking wether we are using GNU C... yes

checking wether cc accepts -g... yes

checking for c++... c++

checking wether the C++ compiler (c++ -march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables

Vorher hat er aber schon etliche Pakete übersetzt, u.a. die bash 2.0.5, ohne Probleme. 

Was muss ich machen???

Anotherone

----------

## scobby

hab das gleiche problem wie du anotherone

desweiteren bricht der auch bei xfree mit nem error ab !!

vieleicht kann uns da wer helfen den ich denke nicht das das nur uns passiert ist 

ich habs schon 2 . mal neuinstallliert

versuche jetzt den stage3 1.4rc1 tbird build

----------

## Anotherone

Hab gefunden, woran es liegt:

Man muss in der Datei gcc-3.2-r1.ebuild die folgende Stelle suchen:

src_compile() {

local myconf=""

local gcc_lang=""

if [ -z "`use build`" ]

then

myconf="${myconf} --enable-shared"

gcc_lang="c,c++,ada,f77,objc"

else

gcc_lang="c"

fi

Für das gcc_lang="c" muss man ein gcc_lang="c,c++" setzen!

Danach noch emerge gcc und dann lüppt dat  :Very Happy: 

Anotherone

----------

## theoderich

habe ich gemacht.

hab auch gcc nochmal neu emerged.

jetzt bricht kdelibs aber mit folgender Meldung ab:

hat da noch noch jemand einen Tipp für mich? Das sind jetzt die letzten Zeilen. Es scheint Probleme mit ibstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 zu geben. Ich hab aber leider keinen Plan, was ich jetzt machen muss

Danke!

make[4]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.0.3a

/work/kdelibs-3.0.3a/arts/kde«

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kioinputstream_impl.h -o kioinputstream_impl.moc

/usr/kde/3/bin/mcopidl -I/usr/kde/3/include/arts -I/usr/kde/3/include/arts -t  .

./../arts/kde/artskde.idl

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kartsfloatwatch.h -o kartsfloatwatch.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kartsserver.h -o kartsserver.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kartsdispatcher.h -o kartsdispatcher.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kplayobject.h -o kplayobject.moc

creating libartskde_la_meta_unload.cc

/usr/kde/3/bin/mcopidl: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-

2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [artskde.h] Fehler 127

make[4]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.0.

3a/work/kdelibs-3.0.3a/arts/kde«

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.0.

3a/work/kdelibs-3.0.3a/arts/kde«

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.0.

3a/work/kdelibs-3.0.3a/arts«

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.0.

3a/work/kdelibs-3.0.3a«

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -6658, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

----------

